# Tasteful looking 7.



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

What do you think? I like it.

http://www.germancarfans.com/tuners.cfm/tunerid/7051216.002


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

The wheels are a bit much (too big) but the front end looks a little less massive and is an improvement. I wonder what the cost is.


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

It looks a bit Pimpmobile like - it has no gravitas or decorum. Too much of a wideboy motor!
Might be popular in Canada if it's armoured! :thumbup:


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i like the normal one better, just my opinion,


----------



## mohammadz (Jan 7, 2006)

the rear looks sexy as hell :thumbup:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Breyton All The Way!*



SmoothCruise said:


> What do you think? I like it.
> 
> http://www.germancarfans.com/tuners.cfm/tunerid/7051216.002


Very good looking IMO. The Breyton body kit and Magic Sport Wheels are a nice addition to the 7er.

The wheels are 22" though and the body will need modification to fit them.

GMAN


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

Yeah fenders will have to be modded to run the Breyton Magics 22's. They are hella expensive as well. I can say the only bad looking 7 I have seen was one with 22 inch chromes and it was white with a blue stripe down the middle. I think it was dual blue stripes, racing style.

Rae


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

raerae28 said:


> I think it was dual blue stripes, racing style.
> 
> Rae


you gotta be kidding.


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

SmoothCruise said:


> What do you think? I like it.
> 
> http://www.germancarfans.com/tuners.cfm/tunerid/7051216.002


i like it too.


----------

